# Is anyone have Rooted Android phone with working Uber Partner App ?



## vmdude (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi ! Mates i was wondering if any one have rooted android phone and could do small test with Uber partner App ? I am willing to even pay $20 for 20 min of your time.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

In reading, the app won't work on a rooted phone. A fairly recent post said install xposed framework and reboot. Then download RootCloak module and Reboot. Then, in the Root Cloak app add the partner app. Haven't tried it but RootCloak had let me use Wallet, etc while rooted. All the apps are free so give it a shot.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

A looooooooong time ago, Uber would not allow you to install the app if rooted. I want to say 10 months ago. That being said they don't check for root anymore. I'm rooted running the android app for months, I'll gladly take your $20


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

My Nexus 5 rooted works just fine. It just blocks mock locations and forces you to uncheck that option before allowing you to go online.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> A looooooooong time ago, Uber would not allow you to install the app if rooted. I want to say 10 months ago. That being said they don't check for root anymore. I'm rooted running the android app for months, I'll gladly take your $20


Hell, Uber doesn't even care if you use your real name or credit card anymore. I'm sure they could care less about your phone now...lol!


----------



## Fostel (Sep 8, 2016)

UBER brought this 'feature' to London with app update 3.140.0. I just got text "Your device settings are preventing the Uber app from working properly. Visit http://t.uber.com/device-issues for more details" and actually I can't go online. I am using OnePlus One with SultanXDA: https://forum.xda-developers.com/on...m-kernel-unofficial-cyanogenmod-13-0-t3242700 and just tried RootCloack 2.1.1 module within Xposed 3.1 version 87 and it worked once but after going offline issue got back.
Any workaround till yet?


----------

